# Keri before and after



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Before she was shaved and when it grew back after she was shaved


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Wow! Interesting how the colors are a little different.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Amazing!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

What? Really?


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Was she mineral deficient before? I know they talk about how copper can make them light, but dang, that is a huge difference.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

The before pic was also in the winter from the looks of it  

What a pretty girl!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Interesting how different.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Skyla would that make a difference being cold weather. That's the only picture I could find of before I shaved her. I don't believe its a mineral problem. Was waiting for herdqueen to see her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

No, it just looks like a thick fluffy winter coat compared to the summer coat  mine all look wayyy different in the winter then after being clipped


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

she didn't have all that brown in her coat last winter and didn't when I shaved her but it came back all brown. That's what I am questioning so to speak. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They look different in their summer fur then the winter fur 


Not the best pictures to show the difference... :/ but here is Hallie..


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

She is doing exactly the same thing her sire did only he started off gold and turned silver. This is what a lot of nigerians do  Keri looks like an easy keeper. Her sister didn't change color so much as coat pattern. She was solid gold with moon spots, and now she is a gold buckskin. Here are some pictures of Beau-Tye's color change. The second picture is from last year, this year he is even more silver.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

In the second picture he is mineral diff you can tell by the rust color where it should be black. I will post a more recent picture after chores this morning.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is another picture that is interesting. This is a pic of Beau-Tye and his brother. Beau-Tye on the left looking very gold infact he is registered gold colored. The black and white buckskin on the right is his brother Rocky-Bal-Beau-A and here is a link to what Rocky looks like now, totally different 
http://capsandcreamery.blogspot.com/p/nigerian-dwarf-bucks.html


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

That is cool Erica. Thanks for showing pictures. By the way I went for it and got that little girl and her brother who will be neutered. They are so cute and she has such a lovely place up there. Was a nice visit tho short.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Awesome! Andrea has been a pleasure to deal with  She will take good care of your new babes  When do they come home?


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

end of Sept first of October. I can hardly wait to spoil them. The boys are getting pretty big so need some babies. lol


----------

